# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Postupak sporazumnog razvoda

## Heidi

Pitanje dakle glasi:

Ako se rastajemo sporazumno, sve se dogovorimo, idemo bez odvjetnika, znam kako izgleda zahtejv za sud i za CZSS. Kamo da se prvo obratim:

a. općinski sud
b. CZSS

Dobivam suprotne informacije, da mogu prvo na CZSS pa tek onda na sud i da prvo trebam na sud pa onda tek na CZSS. Imamo malodobno dijete!

I dali ako se obratim osobno CZSS da li ću tamo dobiti bilo kakve informacije o postupku? 
Hvala

----------


## newa

Ja sam (prije dva mjeseca) otišla prvo kod socijalne radnice da vidim šta i kako. 
Rekla mi je da trebam prvo otići sa zahtjevom za sporazumni razvod braka(osobne, liste plaće, potvrde iz porezne za oslobađanje sudskih troškova, domovnice, vjenčani list, izvod iz matične knjige rođenih za dijete, domovnica od djeteta i uvjerenje o jmbg broju za dijete) na općinski sud.
Tako sam i napravila. Skupila sve papire i predala na sud.
Kada su nas pozvali na prvo ročište, uzeli nam samo podatke i uputili nas u CZZS.
Tamo oba roditelja moraju doći zajedno i potpisati tamo zahtjev.
Odmah ponesi sve te papire da si oni uzmu šta trebaju.

Taj isti da odradili sat vremena "pomirenja". 
Tako da kada smo drugi put došli samo nam je uzela podatke i bili gotovi za 20 min.

Sada čekam mišljene od CZZS sa kojim trebam otići na sud.
To je najbitnije da ti sama odneseš to mišljenje na sud u roku od 15 dana, jer ako to ne napraviš sve ide ispočetka.

I onda valjda ide ta glavna rasprava i gotovo.

Tako je kod nas u slavoniji.
Probaj nazvati CZZS i pitaj gdje prvo trebaš ići.
Navodno da je u nekim gradovima postupak drugačiji. Da se prvo ide u CZZS, a zatim na sud.
Ako ti kako mogu pomoći javi se na pp.

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## patricija

Ja ti se sad razvodim i trebas prvo na opcinski sud sa svim papirima.Pozvat ce vas sutkinja na ročište koje je formalnost ako imate na papiru za podnošenje zahtjeva za sporazumni razvod sve dogovoreno.Morate dogovoriti kod koga ostaje dijete koja je alimentacija i kad ce otac vidati dijete i koliko vremenski.Najbolje da si uzmete jednog odvjetnika koji ce vas oboje predstavljati napisati taj prijedlog za razvod,i informirat za svu potrbnu papirologiju.Sutkinja ili sudac na tom prvom ročištu pogleda  taj prijedlog i u principu nista vas ne pita vec vas uputi na CZSS gdje isto dođete jednom i ako nitko ne komplicira nema problema.Njima je tamo samo bitno da ste se dogovorili sve oko djeteta.Onda opet kroz mjesec ili dva dobijes poziv na sud i tad se okonca taj proces.
Predlazem ti da si ipak uzmes dobrog odvjetnika jer ako ti bivsi slucajno počne stvarati neke probleme da imas strucnu osobu kraj sebe.
Ja sam imala svoju odvjetnicu i dobro da jesam jer je poceo zezati na sudu pa ga je moja odvjetnica sredila.

----------


## newa

Mi nemamo odvjetnika. 
Sve smo se dogovorili i zbog čega trošiti novce kojih ionako nikada dosta.
Zahtjev sam napisala sama i prošao je bez problema.
A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego kada sud odredi.
I to je izgleda upalilo.
Moj savjet ako misliš da ti neće praviti neke probleme i ako ste se dogovorili oko imovine da ti ne treba odvjetnik.

Uostalom sama znaš pa odluči.  :Love:

----------


## patricija

Newa dobro si to uspjela sredit sa bivsim.mi smo se isto sve dogovorili pa me je pokusao zeznuti.
bolje i platit odvjetnika nego da ti bivsi zagorca zivot

----------


## newa

Moraš se sama izborit za sebe i pokazati zube i da vidiš kako su onda manji od makova zrna.

----------


## caroline

Da ne otvaram novu temu, samo da pitam ovdje - treba li za sporazumni razvod predati i vjencani list *ne stariji od 6 mj*. i u koliko se primjeraka to predaje - ne mogu dobiti nikoga na Sudu.  :Sad:

----------


## Ivana2

> A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego kada sud odredi.
> I to je izgleda upalilo.


Sad će ti se kobog javit Tata!  8)

----------


## vesna72

> Da ne otvaram novu temu, samo da pitam ovdje - treba li za sporazumni razvod predati i vjencani list *ne stariji od 6 mj*. i u koliko se primjeraka to predaje - ne mogu dobiti nikoga na Sudu.


treba

predaje se u minimalno 3, poželjnjo 4 primjerka (za sud, za protivnu stranu, za centar za socijalnu skrb te jedan primjerak rezerve radi)
i na jednom (tvom) nek ti ovjere

----------


## bleeda

podižem malo da ne otvaram novu temu bespotrebno.

koliko treba Sudu da napiše i dostavi rješenje o razvodu braka? Ali ne ono zakonski nego u praksi koliko ste čekali.
20.08. je bilo donošenje presude, a rješenja još nema. Do kad treba još čekati?

----------


## Ines

moj frend je dobio nakon jedno mjesec dana (u zagrebu)

----------


## Tata!

> newa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego kada sud odredi.
> I to je izgleda upalilo.
> 
> 
> Sad će ti se kobog javit Tata!  8)


Prvo ću krenuti sa čistim statističkim mogućim posljedicama na dijete uslijed takvog ponašanja jedne majke...

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=84155

...a onda ću očitati bukvicu, za sve one eventualno podržavajuće majke ovom stavu, jer vidim nitko nije NI TREPNUO, a koje se jednakom bahatošću busaju u prsa i na sva usta vrlo *"frajerski"* hvale time u smislu "ma šta mi ko može": 

Manipuliranje djecom kao objektom ucjene je krajnji oblik neciviliziranog odnosa prema roditeljskom partneru, toliko nizak i podao da mi je gnjusno o tome i raspravljat više. Rješavat neke životne okolnosti zatiranjem elementarnog prava jednog djeteta - njegove sreće, ispunjenosti i zadovoljstva, poigravati se sudbinom još k tome svojeg vlastitog djeteta, za mene je stvar potpuno promašenog roditeljstva!

Ispričavam se na teškim riječima, ali koristiti dijete kao svoje oruđe, a ne ljudsko emotivno biće, sa svim svojim društvenim i socijalnim potrebama s kojima se rađa i odrasta, osobito onih u stvaranju bliskosti kontakta i osjećaja sigurnosti sa svojim drugim roditeljem - meni NEMA opravdanja!!!

Osobno bih takve slučajeve sankcionirao oduzimanjem djeteta majci dok god se ne educira o pravima i interesima svoga djeteta! 

Jednako tako se gnušam kad se djecu doživljava kao samorastuće fikuse koji odrastaju već samim time jer ih se, zamislite - hrani, ili kao kućne "puppie" koji moraju reagirat na dresurnu komandu svog "roditelja-timaritelja", pa makar i šibom utjerivali dresurne točke, ili kao neželjene nus pojave u kući, za koje se sad treba još i brinut, a jedva da se takve roditeljske face znaju brinut za sebe same! 

Djeca su punopravna ljudska bića i sve ono što ne smijete činiti prema svome partneru, susjedu, kolegi s posla, prolazniku na cesti... niti vam to ikada pred spomenutima padne na pamet (a što mnogi naprosto zaboravljaju kad je riječ o nejakom djetetu) - NE SMIJETE činiti niti svome djetetu i to umnoženo na kvadratnu potenciju - tim više što je dijete nezaštićeno malo biće, neravnopravno niti vašoj snazi, niti odraslosti, niti ovlastima koja mu namećete... i zato mi nikako nisu jasni oni koji ta svoja mala blaga ne doživljavaju kao slobodna, znatiželjna, spontana i nesavršena mala bića, nego oruđa manipulacija, dresurne pse ili testere svoje afektirane snage...

----------


## Tata!

Smatram da gore izneseni "SAVJET" forumašice *newe* NIKAKO ne smije ovdje egzistirati kao važeći i prihvatljiv savjet u okviru teme "Postupak sporazumnog razvoda", te da nanosi veliku štetu zaštiti djetetovih interesa i prava! Smatram da je izrazito nehumano, neprilično, te čak i moralno i zakonski krajnje *nedopustivo* ovakvo populariziranje poticanja majki na manipulativno iskorištavanje svoje djece!

Očekujem HITNU reakciju administracije i naprosto se ne mogu načuditi da je do sad već nismo vidjeli na djelu!!!

----------


## Mrki

stvarno se trudim ne komentirat ništa, ali Tata! stvarno si naporan. daj malo skrati priću. imam osjećaj da ti svakom loncu moraš bit poklopac.
zar stvarno misliš da bi i jedna majka na ovom forumu namjerno radila nešto na štetu svog djeteta?
svi smo mi ljudi i često u afektu kažemo svašta, pa tako i da ćemo ocu zabranit viđanje djeteta.
i ja sam svom nekad rekla da ću ga ostavit i uzet dijete, na što mi je on odgovorio da će ga on prije toga otet i da ga više nikad neću vidjet. oboje smo znali da to nije istina, jer je naše dijete najvažnije. ne mi, nego dijete. pa makar se mi mrzili ili neznam što, to dijete ima pravo na oba roditelja, naravno, ako niti jedno od njih nije nasilno ili na bilo koji drugi način ugrožava to dijete. 
daj se malo opusti i prihvati činjenicu da na žalost ima puno više loših očeva od loših majki.
nhf  :Love:

----------


## Tata!

da i..? ali te afektirane stvari prokuhaš, prespavaš i shvatiš kolko si pogriješila, pa ih NIPOŠTO ne serviraš na Roditeljskom Forumu kao relevantni savjet!

pa se niti ne nadmeš arogancijom do nebesa od veličine tog svog čina komentarom - "pa da vidiš kako su onda manji od makova zrna."

a ti sad lamentiraj o loncima i poklopcima kolko hoćeš...

----------


## Tata!

> zar stvarno misliš da bi i jedna majka na ovom forumu namjerno radila nešto na štetu svog djeteta?


ajme šta si ti naivna, pa naravno da mislim! prema stečenom psihološkom dojmu mogao bih ti točno i decidirati koja, al naravno da ne želim, niti smatram to profesionalnim... takve obično zaobilazim u luku u raspravama i ostavljam da uče i osvještavaju među redovima!




> daj se malo opusti i prihvati činjenicu da na žalost ima puno više loših očeva od loših majki.


pa ja sam potpuno opušten u tom pogledu i apsolutno osvješten te činjenice! al šta mi to želiš reći sad time? da na račun toga onda ajmo sve muškarce strpat u isti koš kao uniformnog roditeljskog obrasca, jer nećemo puno pogriješit?!? MA HAJDE osvjesti se o čemu ti govorim! 

Sagledavajući iz svoje osobne okoline od 7 rastavljenih zajednica koje poznajem vrlo detaljnim obiteljskim okolnostima, u četirima su se vidiš bolje snašli muškarci, pa bih sad vođen ograničenošću trebao sudit drugačije? naravno da to ne činim i ipak sam uvjeren da puno više ima dobrih i očeva i majki i da njihove obitelji opstaju...

I loše majke i loši očevi su ista sorta, a činjenica da postoje nikome ne daje za pravo da se prema kompetentnosti cjelokupnog spola treba i smije generalizirat! 

Njih treba konstantno educirati i osvještavati, a na ovakve omalovažavajuće komentare, "pa da ih vidiš kako su manji od makovog zrna", treba bit pošten i nepristran i javno reagirat osudom i nekorektnošću!

----------


## Joe

> A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego *kada sud odredi.*


khm, khm

je li netko pročitao newin post?

ona kaže, ako se on neće dogovarati, da će se i ona držati sudske odluke o viđanju. ne kužim što je sporno?

----------


## vesna72

nisam osoblje foruma (više   :Grin:  ), ali moram reagirati (vjerujem tata! da ćeš ti to shvatiti... da je nekima od nas prečesto preteško zašutjeti   :Wink:  )

u potpunosti se slažem s tobom da je manipuliranje djecom neprihvatljiv oblik ponašanja, te da su djeca punopravna bića.

ono u čemu se ne slažem je navod kako je newin savjet trebao biti sankcioniran od strane administracije.
jednoroditeljci su forum za razmjenu iskustava. žena je iznijela osobno iskustvo.

osim toga, ako ćemo baš cjepidlačit   :Grin:  , navod



> A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego kada sud odredi. 
> I to je izgleda upalilo.


je ustvari i pravni lijek.
naime, ako se dvoje odraslih ljudi ne može sporazumno dogovoriti o razvodu braka i uvjetima viđanja djeteta, tada to umjesto njih nakon podizanja tužbe jedne od strana učini sud, imajući pri tome u vidu najbolji interes djeteta. i sudska odluka je ono što se mora poštivati.

dakle, da je newa (ili bilo tko drugi, sorry newa što te navodim kao primjer) napisala nešto u stilu "reci mu da bez obzira na odluku suda, neće moći viđati dijete"... e, to bi bio razlog za intervenciju.

u svakodnevnom životu često "prijetimo". uobičajena rečenica tipa "ako ne platiš, riješit ćemo to na sudu" nije prava prijetnja, već upozorenje na moguće posjedice nečinjenja. tako je i "ako se ne dogovorimo, sud će odrediti". ekvivalent.

p.s.
tata!, no hard feelings   :Smile:  
s velikim dijelom tvojih postova se slažem, ali ovo je stvarno seciranje postova iz čiste ljutnje (koju djelomično razumijem, ali isto tako vjerujem da ti nisi ljut na newu... ni na ženski rod općenito... a to kaj si ljut na administraciju - to se rješava drugačije)

p.p.s. da vidim nešto sporno, već bih ja reagirala. makar se to ne vidjelo na forumu   :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

pa sporno je to da bi on možda dijete želio viđati češće i da mu ona to ne bi branila ukoliko se dogovore, a ako se ne dogovore onda će i djetetu i njemu uskratiti zajedničko ekstra vrijeme. sve je po zakonu ali da li je moralno?

----------


## Joe

pa ne znam je li moralno i uskraćivati ženi pravo na sporazumni razvod?

----------


## daddycool

nije baš isto ali dobro

mislim da je Tatu! zasmetala retorika "zaprijetila", "pokazala zube pa je manji od makovog zrna" i tu se slažem. no slažem se i sa vesnom da oko toga ne treba dramatizirati .

----------


## Joe

nemoj ti meni nije baš isto ali dobro.  :Razz:  

nije isto ali je usporedivo i ima veze jedno s drugim.

----------


## Tata!

> mislim da je Tatu! zasmetala retorika "zaprijetila", "pokazala zube pa je manji od makovog zrna" i tu se slažem. no slažem se i sa vesnom da oko toga ne treba dramatizirati .


zaprijetiti i pokazivati zube možeš na milion drugih načina, uzmi dobrog odvjetnika pa "zaprijeti" da ćeš dobit tužbu i amen, niko ti ništa neće progovorit! Mene je zasmetalo ZAPRIJETITI s djetetom, a na uštrb tog istog djeteta i njegovih interesa, pa onda još vrlo važno LIKOVATI koliko se jadan roditelj povukao, svjestan zaštićenosti majke kao ličkog medvjeda!

dakle evidentne su dvije stvari: 
1. zagovaranje krajnje nekorektnog (omalovažavajućeg) odnosa prema roditeljskom partneru
2. zatiranje djetetovih interesa u slobodi viđanja svog roditelja (sudski procesi i rješenja sigurno nisu onaj prirodni i zdravi element određivanja sudbine za dijete, niti način dolaska do najispravnijeg puta odrastanja djeteta)

kako ne treba dramatizirati oko toga da se pod ravnopravan savjet daje "zaprijetila sam mu djetetom, pa likovala kako se ušutio"! jalova ti je to pobjeda, udarcem ravno u jaja! (i tatina i djetetova)


joe, a zašto bi se netko trebao složiti sa sporazumnim raskidom braka?!? možda čovjek ima razloga kojim bi se na tužbu mogao obraniti bolje od sporazuma, možda mu ne odgovaraju uvjeti koje je žena postavila, možda bi on želio i mogao dobiti skrbništvo nad djetetom, a možda još uvijek voli tu ženu pa mu nije do razvoda... zašto bi trebao po defaultu pristati na sporazumni?!?

slikovito: Pa ako mi šef da otkaz na poslu, zašto ja moram pristati na sporazumni samo zato, jer firmi to tako odgovara? valjda se imam pravo i žaliti i braniti i ishoditi bolje uvjete otkaza, ako se već nemogu vratit na posao...

možda će ga dijete s 14 godina pitati - "tata a zašto si se ti sporazumno razveo od mame? zašto se nisi želio boriti za moje skrbništvo? zašto se nisi založio za našu obitelj? zašto si se bez pogovora složio da se ti i mama razvedete?"... možda...

Odbiti sporazumni razvod, nema apsolutno nikakve veze sa zatiranjem prava djeteta, dapače čak suprotno, otvara mogućnost da obitelj opstane! Odbiti viđanja djeteta s roditeljem itekako ima veze sa zatiranjem djetetovih interesa i prava!

----------


## Tata!

> ono u čemu se ne slažem je navod kako je newin savjet trebao biti sankcioniran od strane administracije.
> jednoroditeljci su forum za razmjenu iskustava. žena je iznijela osobno iskustvo.


ok ajmo karikirat sličnu situaciju... javio se na forum muž, kaže došao s posla, a ručak hladan ko špricer, dođe do žene i opali joj šamarčinu preko uha da se dva put okrenula... e pa sad neka vidi kako je manja od makovog zrna, drugi put će me dočekat s podgrijenim ručkom!

ako ti na prvu ne djeluje komparativno, pročitaj još koji puta... pa promisli dal je takav savjet korektan i dal ga treba kao iskustvo držati ovdje i da ga baš nitko ne iskritizira, nego da nekom drugom muškarcu posluži kao dobar alibi za učinit isto!

ono što je Newa izjavila je otvorena šamarčina svom djetetu, a s ciljem da mu se tata zbog toga pokunji i utihne i pristane na njene uvjete!

i vjeruj nema to moje mišljenje nikakve veze sa ogorčenjem na administraciju, povrijedilo me ljudski, jer znam što znači za dijete psiho tortura manipuliranjem viđanja drugog roditelja i kakve tragove ostavlja na njegovu osobnost i psihu!

----------


## vesna72

ne znam... koliko god puta čitala, meni to nije komparativno.

mislim da svi mi znamo da je razvod gadna stvar. i da koliko god se trudili ostati civilizirani (bar oni koji se uopće trudimo), svatko od nas je u afektu rekao nešto što se moglo protmačiti ovako i onako... da smo se idilično slagali i dobro komunicirali, vjerovatno se ne bi ni razvodili... no sve je to još uvijek daleko od nasilja u obitelji.

ne branim ni jedan ni drugi spol. i isti bih savjet dala ženi koja od muža pobere koju šamarčinu radi hladnog ručka, kao i mužu u takvoj situaciji. iako rijeđe, ima i toga.

blesavo mi je ovako teoretski raspravljati oko ucjene djetetom, tim više što sporni citat zaista ne smatram ucjenom. kad dogovori ne idu - u nekom trenutku dođemo do toga "a gle, ako nećeš ovako... onda ćemo drugačije". to su jedine dvije opcije u datom trenutku. dogovor. ili sudska odluka. samo to "drugačije" svatko formulira na svoj način.

dobro u svemu je što nakon takve točke usijanja obično ljudi zaista u glavi i osvijetle da nema treće. ili ćemo odlučiti mi. ili netko umjesto nas. pa stanu na loptu i dogovore se.

ni ti ni ja ne znamo što je tražio newin bivši, što je tražila ona... ni koliko se otac viđa s djetetom, što su se dogovoriil...
možemo nagađati i teoretizirati koliko hoćemo... meni se ne da od toga raditi roman. onak iskreno. drago mi je da su na kraju postigli nekakav kompromis i nadam se da je zaista u najboljem interesu djeteta.

----------


## Dijana

Ali ljudi, newa je to pisala prije dvije i pol godine, tko zna što se otad izdogađalo.. :/

----------


## petraa

> Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  newa prvotno napisa
> ...


Čuj, Tata!, a koja je razlika između tvog stava i njenog? Prosvjetli me? Ne vidim je.
Nije li to malo licemjerno?  :Grin:

----------


## elin

> ono što je Newa izjavila je otvorena šamarčina svom djetetu, a s ciljem da mu se tata zbog toga pokunji i utihne i pristane na njene uvjete!


apsolutno se slažem sa ovim, bez uvrede ikome ovdje. Dijete ne smije i ne može biti niti predmet pregovora, niti predmet ucjene između dvije strane.  Ako se može ostati u koretnim odnosima super, ako ne, neka se dvije strane svađaju i ucjenjuju međusobno, ali ne preko djeteta i viđanja djetata. Naravno, ako je odnos korektan, slijediti će i viđanje djetata dogovorno i mimo presude, ako nije, zato postoji presuda da odredi parametre.

----------


## Joe

> newa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A i bivšem sam zaprijetila ako neće sporazumni neće ni dijete moći viđati kada hoće nego *kada sud odredi.*
> 
> 
> khm, khm
> 
> je li netko pročitao newin post?
> ...


elin, pa daj pročitaj. samo je rekla da ako nema sporazumnog razvoda, nema ni viđanja djeteta izvan sudski određenog termina.

----------


## Tata!

u pravu si, al ton ti je pogrešan, kako bi daddycool rekao!

naprosto me ponijela nepravda, jer su majke totalno neosvještene da time zapravo čine nesreću svom djetetu... jednostavno misle da je to njihova opravdana opcija! 

pa kad me netko pitao da li stvarno mislim da ovdje ima majki koje bi naštetile svom djetetu, rekao sam bez puno dvojbi da ima... a vjerujem to iz razloga jer mnoge majke uopće nisu osvještene čime se sve šteti djetetu, pa bez rezerve doživljavaju kako je iskorištavanje djeteta u manipulacijama prema drugom roditelju, njihovo legitimno pravo, a totalno isključuju osjećaj posljedica na dijete! Doista vjerujem da nisu uopće svjesne toga i nebi bilo loše o tome pustiti glas...

isto tako vidim da u današnje vrijeme ljudi olako ulaze u brakove, a još lakše u rastave i opet su potpuno neosvješteni nesagledivih posljedica rastava za njihovu djecu... da je umjesto gotovčevih, lambaševih i inih u medijima kakva kampanja makar u vidu ovakvih kratkih dramatičnih upozoravajućih intermezza u vidu "Tears of the Father", u pauzama između žutila, pa da se osvjesti javnost... mislim da bi se kretali u 

morate položit ispit za vožnju, položit maturu, majstorski ispit, položit diplomski, magistarski, branit doktorat, morate proći zaručnički tečaj, trudnički tečaj, ali za onu najkompleksniju i najodgovorniju životnu ulogu - Roditeljstvo, ne morate imati nikakve kompetencije, vještine niti potrebna znanja! 

i mislim da je to velika greška društva što se o tome nedovoljno priča, nedovoljno educira i nedovoljnom ozbiljnošću pristupa i osvještava... meni je totalni nonsens da se za Posvojenje djeteta mora praktički ishodit doktorska disertacija i sva sila psiholoških testiranja budućih posvojitelja, a za biološke roditelje ne treba proći čak niti bar edukativni dvotjedni tečaj, da se makar u natuknicama dobije širina obaveze i odgovornosti! Jer nema je svatko usađenom, niti životnim putem stečenom...

uh šta sam se raspričo, morat ću se premjestit na filozofski kutak tamo je carstvo nebesko u toleranciji, ovdje će me tweety opet zaključat...  :Wink:

----------


## Tata!

uh, ovaj moj prethodni post osvrta iniciran je petrinom opaskom...

----------


## elin

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  newa prvotno napisa
> ...


pa jesam, ali meni to i dalje zvuči kao ucjena, sorry. A što se tiče sudski određenog termina viđanja djeteta, on dolazi pravomoćnom presudom, a ne u trenutku kada supružnici određuju da li će podnijeti sporazumni zahtjev ili tužbu, u tom trenutku nema sudskog termina viđanja djeteta.
Netko je pitao do kada mora stići presuda: 15 dana od dana objave presuda mora biti napisana i otpremljena. Dakle, ako je od kolovoza još nisi dobila zovi i pitaj kaj je sa presudom.

----------


## Tata!

> elin, pa daj pročitaj. samo je rekla da ako nema sporazumnog razvoda, nema ni viđanja djeteta izvan sudski određenog termina.


i tebi je to naravno vrlo PRIHVATLJIVO vidim za jedno malo spontano dijete! sudovi su nam mila majka, treba ih po defaultu postavit da nam određuju sudbinu djeteta! dabogda ti sudovi sve u životu određivali pa da vidiš kako je to!

a one majke koje sudske presude prihvaćaju kao "zlatna kruta pravila", neznam što bih ti opće pametno rekao o tome, kako imaju uopće srca ne slušati kako im dijete diše i da djecu ukalupljuju u neke timing okvire kojima bi trebali prilagođavati svoje emocije i interese onako kako im sat clockne... 

naravno da je sudsko donošenje termina - čisti PORAZ djetetovih interesa! pa ti i dalje maši i u petom postu tom zastavicom... kak je to baš super ljudi! pa kaj ne vidite!?

e sad bih ti mogao ispričati cijelu poraznu storiju iz vlastitog iskustva, jer moje dijete upravo funkcionira po tom sudskom diktatu, a majka svoj alibi za neslušanje djetetovih potreba isto nalazi u tom sudskom diktatu... a moj sin kada bi želio u nedjelju ostati kod tate još jedan dan, pa da ga tata ujutro odvede i u vrtić, e onda mama to neda, jer mi sudski diktat kaže da ga MORAM dovesti kući u 19:30... i nedo bog da kasnim zato, jer se dijete zaigralo, pa mu nisam htio stvorit traumu, nego ga pustit još malo opuštenog!

Hvala ti lijepa Joe na sudskim presudama!!!

----------


## Tata!

> pa jesam, ali meni to i dalje zvuči kao ucjena, sorry.


pa naravno kad i jest ucjena! a osim toga i sama Newa je svjesna da je to ucjena, jer je poslije toga sasvim svjesno likovala kako ga je time "učinila manjim od makovog zrna"! 

znači da je itekako svjesna da mu to ne odgovara jer mu tie daje bitno manje vremena s djetetom, al eto nema grižnje savjesti što je time dala i svom djetetu toliko isto manje vremena s tatom i lupila ograničenjem! i to je no što me smeta i da se takav stav ovdje provlači pod prirodno, a nije!

----------


## elin

> naravno da je sudsko donošenje termina - čisti PORAZ djetetovih interesa! pa ti i dalje maši i u petom postu tom zastavicom... kak je to baš super ljudi! pa kaj ne vidite!?
> 
> e sad bih ti mogao ispričati cijelu poraznu storiju iz vlastitog iskustva, jer moje dijete upravo funkcionira po tom sudskom diktatu, a majka svoj alibi za neslušanje djetetovih potreba isto nalazi u tom sudskom diktatu... a moj sin kada bi želio u nedjelju ostati kod tate još jedan dan, pa da ga tata ujutro odvede i u vrtić, e onda mama to neda, jer mi sudski diktat kaže da ga MORAM dovesti kući u 19:30... i nedo bog da kasnim zato, jer se dijete zaigralo, pa mu nisam htio stvorit traumu, nego ga pustit još malo opuštenog!
> 
> Hvala ti lijepa Joe na sudskim presudama!!!


1. sudovi određuju termine viđanja prema preprouci CZSS
2. možda bi i majka htjela provesti malo vremena sa djetetom (nemoj samo reći da ona na to nema pravo i da dijete na to nema pravo)
3. ako kasniš bio bi red da se javiš (oko toga sam se zakačila sa UBM jer bi on kasnio i po pola sata da se nije javio, nemam ništa protiv kašnjenja, ali molim da se razumije da ako mi se ne javi ja već vidim saobraćajku u kojoj je moje dijete provrijeđeno - takva sam, eto žena  :Laughing:  )
4. Joe ne donosi sudske presude koliko ja znam

Zaključak: Tata! kužim kaj pričaš, ali sa tvoje strane isto treba postojati popustljivost, dijete se odgaja zajednički, bez obzira na razvod. Tvoje vrijeme sa djetetom treba služiti ne samo da se viđate, nego i da ga odgajaš. Ti sa druge strane moraš shvatiti da u ovakvim slučajevima žena ne vidi dijete 24 sata na dan kao u slučajevima kad nema razvoda i možda i njoj to vrijeme nedostaje.
U mom slučaju, ja provedem kvalitetno vrijeme sa njom 2 dana u tjednu nakon vrtića (kao i on) i jedan dan vikenda (kao i on), meni fale ostali dani koje bi sa svojim djetetom i imala da se on nije odlučio da je njemu druga žena važnija od mene i naše obitelji i otišao sa njom i to nakon 16 godina veze, braka i zajedničkog djeteta. 
Naravno da nije pravedno, ništa nije pravedno, ali sa time mi odrasli moramo živjeti, nema smisla uvlačiti našu djecu u čitavi taj kaos koji smo sami napravili. Ako imaš loše odnose sa bivšom, popravite ih zajednički kako bi mogli funkcionirati kao roditelji, a ne tu plakati po forumu. Mislim, razumijem, ali ti moje razumijevanje neće, niti može pomoći.

----------


## fegusti

nama u presudi stoji ..."*u slučaju nemogućnosti dogovora* određuje se termin viđanja djece tada i tada".
dakle, dok god se roditelji mogu i žele dogovarati oko brige o djeci dotle kruta pravila ne bi trebala postojati.
ona su tu da daju neke okvire i naglase potrebu brige o djeci onom roditelju koji s djecom ne živi.

----------


## tweety

vraćam još na temu i post koji je elin postala, a koji sam neplanirano izbrisala



> fegusti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nama u presudi stoji ..."*u slučaju nemogućnosti dogovora* određuje se termin viđanja djece tada i tada".
> dakle, dok god se roditelji mogu i žele dogovarati oko brige o djeci dotle kruta pravila ne bi trebala postojati.
> ona su tu da daju neke okvire i naglase potrebu brige o djeci onom roditelju koji s djecom ne živi.
> 
> 
> tako je, termine viđanja će prepručiti CZSS, a sud odrediti presudom ako se roditelji ne mogu dogovoriti, ako se mogu, kao što je u našem slučaju, onda će CZSS samo razmotriti taj dogovor (rukovodeći se interesom djeteta) i preporučiti sudu da je dogovor u skladu sa dobi i interesom djeteta.

----------


## tweety

Maknula sam dio koji je dio koji nije spadao na ovu temu. Ostavila samo malo diskusije.

Joe, molim te autocenzuriraj se ubuduće.
Tila, tema ti nije izbrisana, već premještena.

Nastavimo molim vas o sporazumnom i pomalo o onom što uz njega ide.

----------


## Joe

> Joe, molim te autocenzuriraj se ubuduće.


obećajem da se više neću dati isprovocirati.

----------

